# Workgroup kann nicht geöffnet werden



## obaran (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab da ein Problem.
Ich habe einen Samba Server aufgesetzt mit der workgroup "bis",
unter Win2000/XP kann ich die Gruppe sehen, aber unter Win2000 kann ich nicht draufzugreifen 
Bei WinXP klappts, hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?(Beide Rechner gehören der Gruppe "bis" an)

Ich habe auch mal den Samba Server ausgeschaltet, aber dann wurds auch nicht besser.

Greetz Oli


----------



## DiveSurfer (9. Januar 2004)

was bringt dir denn der server für ne fehlermeldung?
hast du auch die gleichen user?
was sagen die error log´s deines samba servers?


----------



## obaran (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
sorry das ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde.
Aber bis heute ist dieses Problem nicht mehr aufgetreten.

Nun kommt wieder ne Fehlermeldung, nun auch auf meinem WinXP Laptop.
Die Meldung auf meinem Laptop lautet:


> "Auf BIS kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung, diese Netzwerkressource  zu verwenden. Wenden Sie sich bitte an den Administrator des Servers, um herauszufinden, ob Sie über Berechtigungen verfügen.
> 
> Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden.



Ich bin Mitglied in der Gruppe BIS und da sind auch garantiert Freigaben drinne enthalten.
Wenn ich nun in der Adresszeile "\\bis-server" eintrage dann klappts.

Woran kann das liegen?

Grüße
Oliver


----------



## fuDDel (14. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Probleme zwischen WinXP und Win2000 sind ganz normal, es gibt da eine Lösung die mir da prompt einfällt:
GastKonto aktivieren, wen nes an den Berechtigungen liegt.

Das sollte da Abhilfe schaffen denke icht.

Viel Glück!


----------

